
Publishers Are Moving Back to WordPress After Short Experiments with Medium - pablo-massa
https://wptavern.com/publishers-are-moving-back-to-wordpress-after-short-experiments-with-medium
======
aphextron
I find it incredible that you can instantly tell a WordPress blog no matter
how customized the theme is. There's just something terrible about it no
matter what you do. 175 HTTP requests to load a 170KB page...

~~~
type0
That's nothing, I've seen Wordpress pages that become >4MB because they load
dozens of JS and CSS files from many plugins (plus a bunch of heavy PNGs and
sometimes some freaking iframes!), essentially you get a customized WP site
that is the pure definition of bloat and garbage. The same people that do this
call themselves WP wizards because they're able to "integrate" different plug-
ins, dual hand face-palm is not enough to describe the situatioin there... The
number of XSS attacks on such sites is just staggering. My immediate reaction
is to close the browser tab when I encounter those.

